# Terminator auf Netflix: Animationsserie in frühem Entwicklungsstadium



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Terminator auf Netflix: Animationsserie in frühem Entwicklungsstadium*

						Berichten nach arbeiten das japanische Studio Production I.G und Skydance an einer animierten Serie im Terminator-Universum. Sie befindet sich noch in einer frühen Entwicklungsphase und soll auf Netflix ausgestrahlt werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Terminator auf Netflix: Animationsserie in frühem Entwicklungsstadium*


----------



## El-Fauxio (1. März 2021)

Und ich dachte immer Leichenschändung sei verboten...


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

El-Fauxio schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Leichenschändung sei verboten...


Nicht solange der Rubel rollt...


----------



## El-Fauxio (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nicht solange der Rubel rollt...


Stimmt. Netflix ist halt auch echt nicht wählerisch. 

Die würden auch die Autobiographie von ner Gewürzgurke produzieren und auf acht Staffeln strecken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

El-Fauxio schrieb:


> Die würden auch die Autobiographie von ner Gewürzgurke produzieren und auf acht Staffeln strecken.


Das erinnert mich an die Rick & Morty Folge, in der sich Rick in eine Gurke transformieren lässt, davon hätte ich mir 8 Staffeln sogar angeschaut...


----------



## TrueRomance (1. März 2021)

Über Teil 1 und 2 braucht man keine Worte verlieren. Terminator: Die Erlösung fand ich persönlich echt gut und hätte mir mehr gewünscht. Alle anderen wurden von Film zu Film einfach immer schlimmer. Aber The Dark Fate hat dem ganzen echt die Krone aufgesetzt. Wer kommt auf so einen Schund? Und vor allem, warum hat das niemand in der Produktionskette verhindert?
Ich erwarte da von einer animierten Serie nicht viel.


----------



## El-Fauxio (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Rick & Morty Folge, in der sich Rick in eine Gurke transformieren lässt, davon hätte ich mir 8 Staffeln sogar angeschaut...


Holy Shit, du hast Recht! 
Pickle Rick gibt es schon


----------



## yingtao (2. März 2021)

Was mich an den neueren Terminator Filmen stört ist dass der Terminator einfach nicht mehr wirklich gefährlich wirkt. Der T800 war im ersten Teil fast unzerstörbar. Schüsse aus Pistolen, MG oder Explosionen haben dem so gut wie nichts angetan. Der T1000 im zweiten Teil war dann nochmal eine komplett andere Hausnummer mit dem ganzen Nanozeug usw. 

An Teil 3 kann ich mich nicht mehr so richtig erinnern aber da war dieser weibliche Terminator nicht mehr so gefährlich wie der andere T1000, einfach weil die gesagt haben dass man nur Chip im Kopf zersören muss und fertig.

Von der Story fand ich Teil 3 eigentlich ganz interessant und hat auch zu den ersten beiden Teilen gepasst. Salvation fand ich OK, Genysis habe ich nicht geguckt und auch Dark Fate habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, habe aber bereits gehört das die Terminator in Dark Fate wieder nicht gefährlich wirken und ein Terminator einfach erschossen wird mit einer Schrotflinte oder so.

Auch die Storyzusammenfassung von Dark Fate hört sich nicht toll an mit dem Fokus hin zu Sarah Conner und dem Versuch eine neue Timeline zu erschaffen wo Sarah Conner die wichtigste Person auf der Welt ist was wuasi alles aus den alten Teilen invalidiert.

Ist halt ähnlich wie mit den Alien Filmen wo die neuen FIlme einfach nicht verstehen was die alten Filme so gut macht.


----------



## GreitZ (2. März 2021)

El-Fauxio schrieb:


> Stimmt. Netflix ist halt auch echt nicht wählerisch.
> 
> Die würden auch die Autobiographie von ner Gewürzgurke produzieren und auf acht Staffeln strecken.


Aber echt, die spielen sogar deutschen Schund ab, bzw wurden sie dazu gezwungen. Möglicherweise hätten sie es doch nicht getan...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

yingtao schrieb:


> Was mich an den neueren Terminator Filmen stört ist dass der Terminator einfach nicht mehr wirklich gefährlich wirkt. Der T800 war im ersten Teil fast unzerstörbar. Schüsse aus Pistolen, MG oder Explosionen haben dem so gut wie nichts angetan. Der T1000 im zweiten Teil war dann nochmal eine komplett andere Hausnummer mit dem ganzen Nanozeug usw.
> 
> An Teil 3 kann ich mich nicht mehr so richtig erinnern aber da war dieser weibliche Terminator nicht mehr so gefährlich wie der andere T1000, einfach weil die gesagt haben dass man nur Chip im Kopf zersören muss und fertig.
> 
> Von der Story fand ich Teil 3 eigentlich ganz interessant und hat auch zu den ersten beiden Teilen gepasst. Salvation fand ich OK, Genysis habe ich nicht geguckt und auch Dark Fate habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, habe aber bereits gehört das die Terminator in Dark Fate wieder nicht gefährlich wirken und ein Terminator einfach erschossen wird mit einer Schrotflinte oder so.


Wieso? Zumindest die böse Modelle wurden immer weiter entwickelt und auch gefährlicher. Bis die kaputt gegangen sind brauchte es schon gemeinsame Kraftakte.


yingtao schrieb:


> Auch die Storyzusammenfassung von Dark Fate hört sich nicht toll an mit dem Fokus hin zu Sarah Conner und dem Versuch eine neue Timeline zu erschaffen wo Sarah Conner die wichtigste Person auf der Welt ist was wuasi alles aus den alten Teilen invalidiert.





Spoiler



Nicht Sarah Conner ist da mehr wichtig, sondern eine andere Frau (Daniella). Weil John Connor gleich am Anfang vom T-800 ermordet wurde.


----------



## derneuemann (2. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Über Teil 1 und 2 braucht man keine Worte verlieren. Terminator: Die Erlösung fand ich persönlich echt gut und hätte mir mehr gewünscht. Alle anderen wurden von Film zu Film einfach immer schlimmer. Aber The Dark Fate hat dem ganzen echt die Krone aufgesetzt. Wer kommt auf so einen Schund? Und vor allem, warum hat das niemand in der Produktionskette verhindert?
> Ich erwarte da von einer animierten Serie nicht viel.



Teil 1 schaue ich bis heute regelmäßig und das mit Begeisterung. T2 war die Actionversion, aber ser gut.
Teil 3 war der erste schlechte Witz.
Teil 4, also bitte was ist denn daran gefährlich, wenn ein Terminator auf gerade Linie Menschen nicht treffen kann. Begeistern konnte mich da lediglich der erste Zweikampf, zwischen John Conor und dem halben Terminator, danach leider ein Reinfall.
Teil 5 hier gab es wenigstens auch nochmal einen intensiven, wenn auch kurzweiligen Kampf zwischen einem Terminator und Kyle, oder wie der hieß.
Teil 6 werde ich noch sehen, aber große Erwartungen habe ich echt nicht.

Atmosphäre gibt es seit dem  3. Teil eigentlich kaum mehr, zumindest nicht länger als mal fünf Minuten.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Teil 6 werde ich noch sehen, aber große Erwartungen habe ich echt nicht.


Bereits am Anfang wirst du dich fragen, was diese Kacke soll. Warum? Was? Vielleicht ein Traum? Mist, die meinen das tatsächlich ernst.


----------



## derneuemann (3. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bereits am Anfang wirst du dich fragen, was diese Kacke soll. Warum? Was? Vielleicht ein Traum? Mist, die meinen das tatsächlich ernst.


Ich weiß, aber ich werde es dennoch tun 
Gib tglaube ich, sogar noch viel schlechtere Filme die ich gesehen habe, dennoch...wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte für mich bereits nach Teil 1 Schluss sein sollen. Ja, Teil 2 ist gut, aber 1 ist und bleibt für mich unerreicht (Atmosphäre)


----------



## TrueRomance (3. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ja, Teil 2 ist gut, aber 1 ist und bleibt für mich unerreicht (Atmosphäre)


Teil 2 und Teil 1 lässt sich aber auch schwer vergleichen. Teil 2 ist auf eine andere Art grandios. Durch den jungen Furlong bekommt er einen gewissen Charme. Der erste Teil ist ein Meilenstein und wie du sagst, hat er eine geniale Atmosphäre. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die weiteren Teile zur Story sinnvoll beitragen, leider ist das keinem wirklich gelungen. Nur der Film mit dem halben Terminator finde ich irgendwie als "Fortsetzung" gelungen.


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bereits am Anfang wirst du dich fragen, was diese Kacke soll. Warum? Was? Vielleicht ein Traum? Mist, die meinen das tatsächlich ernst.


Für Teil 2 bin ich damals sogar 3x!!! in`s günstige Kino (5,50DM?) bei uns gerannt. Heute ists leider meist eher mehhhh. Man ist zu verwöhnt, hat zuviel gesehn und/oder erwartet einfach viel zu viel. Dazu diese ewigen Aufgüsse/Fortsetzungen/Sequels/Prequels...

Den Regisseuren fällt gefühlt nix mehr ein. Hey, wir haben doch den Namen, die Leute werden alleine deswegen schon in`s Kino rennen. Früher war eben doch alles besser

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Teil 1 schaue ich bis heute regelmäßig und das mit Begeisterung. T2 war die Actionversion, aber ser gut.
> Teil 3 war der erste schlechte Witz.
> Teil 4, also bitte was ist denn daran gefährlich, wenn ein Terminator auf gerade Linie Menschen nicht treffen kann. Begeistern konnte mich da lediglich der erste Zweikampf, zwischen John Conor und dem halben Terminator, danach leider ein Reinfall.
> Teil 5 hier gab es wenigstens auch nochmal einen intensiven, wenn auch kurzweiligen Kampf zwischen einem Terminator und Kyle, oder wie der hieß.
> ...


Teil1 und Teil 2 sind natürlich am besten. Teil 3 fand ich auch noch ok. In Teil 4 fand ich den Ansatz mit dem Krieg in der Zukunft sehr gut. Da hätte man aber deutlich mehr draus machen können.
Teil 5 und Teil 6 werfen alles bisher dagewesen über Board:



Spoiler



In Teil 5 ist John Connor aufeinmal der Böse. In Teil 6 hat er keine Bedeutung mehr und wird gleich am Anfang erschossen. Dann ist plötzlich eine Frau die Auserwählte von der man vorher noch nie etwas gehört hat.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. August 2021)

Das Durcheinander nervt tatsächlich. Mit dark fate wollte man ja die Fortsetzung von Teil 2 neu beginnen. Einen Reset also. Deswegen hatte ich hier doch etwas Hoffnung. Nur leider wurde ich enttäuscht.


----------

